# It's Taking Off! New Website Overhaul!



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey I have spent the last 3 days completely redoing my website. Although I have a few more modules to put into place you can get a feel for the whole site design. let me know what you think, suggestions etc. I'm using Joomla CMS and Hikashop for my site and e-commerce. I exported my database and reimported so the blog images will all be back up shortly too. Rookie Rise Clothing Thanks for looking!


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks good keep up the good work, the thing that annoyed the hell out of me was when you hover over a shirt those two boxes appear i just wanted to load the shirt page but instead i added 2 of them to my cart.. 

but the shirt pages, you should add more details about the shirts. That space just seemed so bland and boring,


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Really nice website! Congrats to you. Wish you the very best on your clothing line.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

ehas0430 said:


> Looks good keep up the good work, the thing that annoyed the hell out of me was when you hover over a shirt those two boxes appear i just wanted to load the shirt page but instead i added 2 of them to my cart..
> 
> but the shirt pages, you should add more details about the shirts. That space just seemed so bland and boring,


Thanks for the input. I'll make some changes as you mentioned to un-bland that page lol.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

I really like your site! But you should really get rid of this:
*PRE-ORDER ONLY*​ *SHIPS APRIL 15th!*​ ​


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Quartier said:


> I really like your site! But you should really get rid of this:
> *PRE-ORDER ONLY*​ *SHIPS APRIL 15th!*​ ​


Done! forgot about that lol.


----------



## Ziptac (Jun 25, 2015)

Hmm. A little long in the load time. It may be because your cart loads on your front page. Have you done any speed tests on it to see what it taking so long to load?

I had a sweet shop view on my front page, but the load took too long and bogged things down. I had to improvise and go with categories on the landing page.

You've got a good look though.


----------



## Uncle Rabbit (Jun 26, 2015)

Typo on banner, 'Seriously' has letters transposed. looks great tho!


----------



## hugsandguns (Apr 18, 2011)

Loads a bit slow.

Many products appear out of stock. Is there a way for customers to pre-purchase for your next print run?

Think the shirts need to be more prominent on the site.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

hugsandguns said:


> Loads a bit slow.
> 
> Many products appear out of stock. Is there a way for customers to pre-purchase for your next print run?
> 
> Think the shirts need to be more prominent on the site.


Updated these. Working on the page load speed.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Site is nice. I hope there's a limit on the amount of products to put on the home page? That can effect loading times. It's still nice though.

I had always used VirtueMart but found that we had to start from scratch more often than we liked because every time Joomla would upgrade to a new version like 2.0 then 2.5, now 3.0... upgrading it was annoying because Joomla had changed the infrastructure. Then getting the modules to stay updated and hope they kept up with Joomla's new infrastructure versions.

Have you used HikaShop before the overhaul? Would you rate it pretty high? Any major downsides?

I've noticed that HikaShop still uses Mootools, which is old for Joomla since they are phasing that out and moving to JQuery, although, Mootools is still included in Joomla 3 for compatibility reasons. I hope HikaShop converts over to JQuery to stay compliant in the future because it will eventually be a legacy.

Do you mind PM'ing me any modules/plugins you used along with it, if possible? I'm trashing one of my VM sites and using something else. Hopefully HikaShop.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice, clean. I liked how you marked prints that had sold out (creates a sense of urgency for the buyer) until I saw that many shirts were marked that way. Then I felt that I wouldn't have a good selection of prints.


----------



## LizaF (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks cool to me. Very masculine. 'Love the freebies section


----------



## Anything Apparel (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Nice, clean. I liked how you marked prints that had sold out (creates a sense of urgency for the buyer) until I saw that many shirts were marked that way. Then I felt that I wouldn't have a good selection of prints.


Thanks! Yes, I launched in April so I had a lot of designs during launch with a very limited run, I didn't want to be stuck with tons of product but being so new I wanted the viewers to see the style of the brand and the creativity as well. Now going into spring i'll be pulling the old old of stock and creating a Graveyard section if users want to view the past products and keep them asking "when are you going to bring this one back?"


----------

